# Learn How to Apply a Plastisol Transfer



## Geobug (Feb 5, 2007)

This is a video tutorial to learn how easy and fast it is to apply a custom plastisol multi-color heat transfer to a garment. You can create a finished garment in just seconds.

View the video here.


----------



## transferguru (Apr 24, 2007)

This is a great video to show how easy Transfer Express's products are to apply. I hope a lot of newbies find this useful when nervous about pressing a plastisol transfer for the first time. It's not as difficult as you might think.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

transferguru said:


> This is a great video to show how easy Transfer Express's products are to apply. I hope a lot of newbies find this useful when nervous about pressing a plastisol transfer for the first time. It's not as difficult as you might think.


I would make bet that the design is not centered..


----------



## transferguru (Apr 24, 2007)

i would have to disagree. As soon as you put that shirt on different body types, you would have no idea that it was applied crooked if crooked at all. Using extra tools wastes more time than needed. There's no need to full around with that. Time is money. Their grid lines on the back of their transfer sheets definitely help with alignment without having to have an additional tool to fool around with.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

transferguru said:


> There's no need to full around with that. Time is money. Their grid lines on the back of their transfer sheets definitely help with alignment without having to have an additional tool to fool around with.


Sometimes, having a crooked design can mean the death of your product if you're trying to build a brand.

Especially if you want to be "retail ready".

You end up loosing future sales because you were careless and didn't take the time to do something simple like align the shirt properly.

Loosing sales over something so small isn't that smart. Time may be money, but not taking the time can be much worse than taking the extra time.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Sometimes, having a crooked design can mean the death of your product if you're trying to build a brand.
> 
> Especially if you want to be "retail ready".
> 
> ...


I agree with you Greg. I have seen some shirts that look awful. If you want to sale quality garments and make a good living, you need to provide the best you can. People will tell 5 people about a good product and 20 people about a bad product. Spending time on quality is never waste, it is a investment. .... JB


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

transferguru said:


> i would have to disagree. As soon as you put that shirt on different body types, you would have no idea that it was applied crooked if crooked at all. Using extra tools wastes more time than needed. There's no need to full around with that. Time is money. Their grid lines on the back of their transfer sheets definitely help with alignment without having to have an additional tool to fool around with.


You may get away with that selling to groups that distribute the shirts without folding on a shelf. Also what gives you the impression that all transfer makers have grid lines on the back.. I would say maybe one...
Transfer express.


----------

